# How do I calm down my truck =(



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a HPI Firestorm, with a 8.5 Novak Hovak sytem and a lipo 6500 Max Pro Amp Pack. The truck flips over really easy, I put a 21 pinion gear in hoping to calm it down some, but didn't work. I was gonna change the spur gear out, but i'm new to the rc world and not sure what all that involves. With the 21 pinion gear the truck only runs 10 minutes before it starts to get hot. Tnks again for the help


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

You put a 21 on instead of what? Also, what is a firestorm? 4wd or 2wd?

2 cell lipo? 3 cell?


----------



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

Hpi Firestorm is a stadum 1/10 buggy, had a 17 pinion gear on it stock. And there 2s lipo 6500. Hope that helps. Tnks


----------



## CClay1282 (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, what is "hot"? Just curious. With a novak you can go up to about 160* safely.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Unless it's a "leaded" Maxamps pack, you should probably add weight to your truck. Lipos are much lighter than standard packs (by an average 5-6 ounces). However cool this new power to weight ratio may sound, it also makes the truck very hard to drive. I make my own weight plates for mine that fit under the battery. Most hobby stores, or even craft stores should carry stick on weights. Try adding some weight back on your chassis around the battery box and see if this doesn't at least calm the truck down a little. You really need to temp the motor too with a temp gauge. How a motor "feels" is not a good way to tell motor temps. Novak motors with sintered rotors are safe to run up to 175 degrees. If you're getting above that, drop down the pinion size. Wouldn't hurt to keep it under that number either to be safe.


----------



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

I got a temp gun truck runs around 145 after 10 minutes. Witch is fine, but i was wanting to change out the spur gear if that would calm down the truck, and get faster top end. Was hopping to get some opions on what spur gear and pinion gear i should get.. or just some info on good vs bad about changing out the spur gear. or if that would even calm down the truck. Tnks again i will add weight and see how that works. But if you have any good advice on spur gear and pionion gear feel free to help me out.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

We gear to get our temps at 155-165 in a 5 min race. If your just bashing just increase your pinion until you reach the desired temp over the period of the pack. When your done running you want the temp in that range and that will be as far as you can safely go. You mean calm down the rear from fishtailing or what? It takes a skilled driver to put that kind of power down. I will be trying the 6.5 novak light series motor this year in mod truck. If its uncontrollable(the way I like) it takes alot of throttle control. I peddle the whole way around the track. Others like to be able to just use the power they got and run less a motor. Does it have a slipper? if you loosen that a hair it will take some of the wheelie power away and hook up better, but retain the top end


----------



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

I love the speed and fish tails, but if i punch it out of the whole the truck will flip all the way over. I would like just a little wheely out of the whole lol. It even will wheely at half throttle if i punch it, but i kinda like that. Just want to take the flip over out of the start, not sure if it has a slipper or not. will check. Don't want to go any bigger on the pinion gear because the truck is getting to hot to fast for what i want. Why i was woundering if i should change out the spur gear and what all that envolves. tnks


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

turn your radio down!


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

fatnasty said:


> I love the speed and fish tails, but if i punch it out of the whole the truck will flip all the way over. I would like just a little wheely out of the whole lol. It even will wheely at half throttle if i punch it, but i kinda like that. Just want to take the flip over out of the start, not sure if it has a slipper or not. will check. Don't want to go any bigger on the pinion gear because the truck is getting to hot to fast for what i want. Why i was woundering if i should change out the spur gear and what all that envolves. tnks


The spur has nothing to do with your problem, You will still end up with the same gear ratio in the end as changing pinion to temp. Loosen the slipper or turn your radio down(will lose power everwhere), Just learn the power and dont mash it is all i can tell ya


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

If your radio has exponential feature, set it to a low negative level. This will "soften" the initial throttle response. If "turning a radio down" only changes your throttle endpoint, all it will do is limit the top speed but won't do anything to calm a motors torque through the rpm's. Check your instructions that came with your Havoc esc. You should try adjusting the minimum drive setting, throttle curve, or both. Your instructions will explain how to do this. Adjusted the minimum drive setting on my GTB and it made a big difference.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

Golden Gazelle lol, you dont think the slipper is the answer? If your set on that kind of motor(couldnt talk me outta it) I think thats the only solution to lay the power down. obviously he loves the punch. set the slip at 10 feet


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

The slipper definately wouldn't hurt to loosen up. It's just such a fine line. Loosen it up just a tad too much and you'll be melting spur gears or slipper pads. :freak:


----------



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok i loosened up the slipper one full turn, before it started slipping, hope that isn't to much to melt anything. Truck is still pulling up some times, but not nearly as much, tnks for the help. also my esc is already programmed at lowest minimum drive 1 so.. not sure there anything left to do.. tnks again


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

One thing left is to learn to be easy on the throttle finger. A motor's power is what it is and if it seems to be too much, you either have to be smoother on the throttle or go to a slower motor. I have a friend at our track who insisted on adjusting everything possible on his radio, esc, suspension, slipper, etc. But his throttle control is like a light switch. On or off with no in-between finesse.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

fatnasty said:


> Ok i loosened up the slipper one full turn, before it started slipping, hope that isn't to much to melt anything. Truck is still pulling up some times, but not nearly as much, tnks for the help. also my esc is already programmed at lowest minimum drive 1 so.. not sure there anything left to do.. tnks again


with good traction set your slipper to slip for 5-6 feet before it wheelies over. If your clutch is slipping still after that you need to tighten it up. 1/16 th of turn adjustments. Dork I saw some cool slash racing in altoona at the carpet race we all went to yesterday! Looks like fun


----------



## fatnasty (Jan 18, 2009)

How do i set the slipper by footage. Just a nut and spring lol, tnks again. And the truck is my 5 yr olds so, trigger coordination is a little ways off. Just trying to keep the truck in one piece till he figures out the coordination of the radio.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

no prob, just hammer down on a decent traction surface and you want the car to not wheely over within 5-6 ft( i set mine about 3 give or take). But you want the clutch to lock up around that distance or you will spin the clutch plates to oblivion. tighten or loosen in tiny incriments until its achieved. The trick is for it to accellerate as fast as it possibly can for those first few feet without flipping before full engaging the clutch. It will take the little edge off.


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

I'm no expert on this, but why don't you just mount a wheelie bar on it? You could keep the power and speed without the flipover and would be really cool to see how far it will go before the front end comes down. Just a thought. BTW....if you are doing competitive racing, forget this suggestion.


----------



## Turtletrax (Feb 13, 2009)

circuitfxr said:


> I'm no expert on this, but why don't you just mount a wheelie bar on it? You could keep the power and speed without the flipover and would be really cool to see how far it will go before the front end comes down. Just a thought. BTW....if you are doing competitive racing, forget this suggestion.


LOL I was like wtf till I read the last statement:thumbsup:


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Phew! Glad I used a disclaimer! LOL


----------

